
Ask HN: Resource recommendations for “Everything about concurrency” presentation - erkanerol
Hi. I want to make a presentation series (3x90m) in a local meetup group in Istanbul. The organizers record the presentations and publish on youtube. I want to do my best and I am making research in this field nowadays.<p>The overview:<p>* The theory of concurrency (basics, terminology, common problems etc )<p>* The history of concurrency (transition to multi-process, multi-core, multi-instance)<p>* The concurrency in hardware (multi-core, registers, network bottlenecks etc.)<p>* The concurrency in OS ( mostly Unix, context switching, priority scheduling etc.)<p>* The concurrency in an app (Java &amp; Golang, thread, channels, common patterns)<p>* The concurrency on a cluster ( Load balancing, session replication, caches, IMDGs, global lock, barrier synchronization etc)<p>Could you give me some recommendations about the topics. Books, presentations, videos, courses... Anything. I have a few months including 20+ free days so I can spend really huge effort for this :)
======
rorycrispin
Tannenbaum's 'Operating Systems: Design and Implementation' has a fantastic
set of chapters on deadlocking, the producer/consumer problem and Contect
Switching/Scheduling.

